# [Lithuanian NR] 10.14 3x3x3 average and 8.81 single - Tomas Jankauskas



## mrtomas (Jun 29, 2015)

almost sub 10 ;P


----------



## ViliusRibinskas (Jun 29, 2015)

Yey! GJ


----------



## guysensei1 (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## mrtomas (Jun 29, 2015)

Thanks !


----------



## TheCoolMinxer (Jun 29, 2015)

Nice!  I like your turning style!


----------



## Berd (Jun 29, 2015)

Very cool! Sub 10 is in sight!


----------



## hkpnkp (Jun 29, 2015)

Awesome solves bro :tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Isaac Lai (Jun 29, 2015)

TheCoolMinxer said:


> Nice!  I like your turning style!



Yeah. The speed is balanced, slow enough to look ahead but fast enough to not slow you down. I also like that it's really calm.


----------



## mrtomas (Jun 30, 2015)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone !


----------

